
Serious San Francisco Founders Health Warning for Bikers (Very true story) - gibsonf1

======
gibsonf1
True Story:

Context: It's now 2:14AM San Francisco Time. I am a commuting biker in San
Francisco, and also suffer from extreme Founderlackofsleepitis. I'm in good
shape riding every day on some of the steepest SF hills back and forth between
Cole Valley and SOMA.

The difference today: Heat. I think we were approaching 90 degrees which is
unheard of here. I was late for an appointment and rode full bore up the hills
to the Sunset from Work around 3PM - bad idea.(Several "Beyond Category"
climbs")

No big deal, I sweat a bit and smile. I start coughing though afterwards.
After dinner I start feeling increasingly cold. The coldness continues. At the
lowest temperature point I'm covered with 2 feather blankets, wool icebrakear
robes anything I can grab with large hot water bottles - I think I'm in the
arctic. My body is out of control trembling - damn!

Then it stops, I start feeling warmer - very nice. But then I get warmer and
warmer and hotter. At one point, my brain is solving all the problems in the
world - I knew I was in trouble. After a couple gallons of water and cold
showers I stabilize. The doctor says I had Heat Exhaustion but almost crossed
the point of no return which is a very real thing.
<http://www.emedicine.com/EMERG/topic236.htm>

So for you bikers who are way too low on sleep, please don't ride up extreme
hills in the heat - even if you're in shape!

Tuesday will be hot too - beware.

~~~
davidw
I came across a dude in a mountain bike race once who was getting the chills
in the middle of July after climbing up a big hill... I told him to get
himself back to the aid station soonest and drink water and electrolytes. The
electrolytes are important, because you can actually die from drinking too
much water if you don't take in any electrolytes.

To bring things a little bit more on topic, I guess the important message is:

Take care of yourself (and the people around you). A failed company might
suck, but it's better than serious damage to your health or relationships with
people who really count.

